# contraceptive implant



## Frantastic

my question is more about not wanting to get pregnant i'm afraid, but i was hoping someone here might know what i'm talking about.

back in sept i had the contraceptive implnat inserted into my arm.
since i have had it in i have noticed that my diabetes is a lot harder to control. i have high blood sugar alot. i talked it through with my GP (who is very good), she did tests to make sure i was healthy in every other way and gaves my ways to get better control, but nothing has worked. sometimes i get good control for a while but then with the click of a switch it will all go wrong again.
...Does anyone know if the implant is known to cause trouble for diabetics???

the idea was that i could have the implant for 3 years and not have to worry about pregnancy or have any periods. before that i was on the injection for 3 years which they recommended i came off because i have been on it for so long. 
i'm not in a relationship so i have thought about having it out anyway to get my body back to normal, but to be honest i'm a bit scared because my periods have always been terrible and i haven't had one in 4 years now so the thought of them starting again makes me feel sick.
anyone have any kind words or answers??


----------



## gerryberry

hiya, i have the implant in too, this is my second time having it in. i have never really thought about it affecting my blood sugars although i have been finding my sugars harder to control recently but having said that i had it in before and had very well controlled sugars. i suppose people all react different to contraceptives. it might be worth looking up more about the implant or having a chat with someone who specialises in that area. sorry not much help, it is something to think about


----------



## Copepod

I would try speaking to a GP or contracetion specialist doctor (eg at family planning clinic - all too rare these days!) about alternatives to implants for contolling periods and fertility - returning to your previous injections, other implants, combined oral cotnraceptive pills, progesterone only pills, and IUCDs with hormones are all possibilities to discuss. Hope you find something suitable.


----------



## grovesy

I dont have the implant but was on a short course of hormones for period problems and did notice it pushed my blood sugars up into double figures when I was normally in single figures.


----------

